# Chemical Guys V36 / V38



## caledonia

*Chemical Guys V38 / V36 polish test*​
Chemical Guys have just recently released a new range of correction polishes. V38 & V36. V34 has not reached our shore thus far. But currently under testing in the US. In Simple terms the high the number the less cut these polish have and it has been developed with a new style of abrasives to their normal paint correction range.
I have also had the benefit of having their new Microfibre polish pads for sometime. But have held back on using them till the new polishes arrived.











The first thing you will notice with the pads is they have the same texture and feel as each other. The only difference is the microfiber backing the cutting pad has a denser foam almost rubber like where the polish pad has slightly more give. These are design to work the polish harder or softer. Dependant on pad choice though the downward pressure though the backing of the pad. The denser the backing the more cut and bit the polish has on the paint & vice versa. This also leads to the development of the mircofibre pad.

Conventional foam pad technology. Uses different foam types. Where these can be open celled or closed cell structure and vary the cut according to the pores per inch. Lets forget about the PPI just now and look at the foam types. Open cell pads have varying cuts, due to the sharper edges being created. Essentially foam bubble with the top cut off. These type of pads absorb the lubricate from the polish and leave the abrasives within the open cells. So increasing the cut of the pad. When you add pressure you also reintroduce the lubricates and deliver force on the abrasives. Delivering a higher cut. 

Now close cell pads have very little cut on their own, again due to it being a completely sealed bubble. The lubricates sit on the surface as well as the abrasives.

So force and the denser nature of the foam deliver more cut though pressure. 
The Microfibre pad work similar and are more akin to the closed cell pads. But with an added bonus. Foam pads distort, stretch & compress while being worked on a polishing machine. The greater the thickness of the foam between the backing plate and the car surface, forgetting about density the more absorption that will be lost in correction stakes. In simple terms you have one surface of the pad that wishes to stay still. Due to friction and is in contact with your car and the other that is being driven by the backing plate on the machine. The foam in between these 2 surfaces acts as a shock absorber. So the more foam you have between the 2 surface the more energy that is lost and correction suffers. On denser pads (more PPI) the less give you have on the pad and absorbency as in energy.

Ok that explain foam pads and hopefully explains some of the benifits in Microfibre technology also. Due to there very thin nature every little energy is lost in correction. So the force being transfer from the machine is almost mirrored on the cars surface, in turn working the polish harder and more effectively.
On with the test.

Microfibre pads and V38 / V36 polishes.











The backing of the microfiber pads are also different colours. I have marked a C on the cutting pads as reference.











Test panel. Before Wet flatting.




















Out with the 2500 grit paper prepared earlier.




















After flatting and drying off the panel.











50/50 set up and ready for the off.











The Cutting MF pad was fitted to the das 6 pro and the pad was primed with V36 and worked into the surface, with an additional 2 small blobs of polish applied to work the given area. Priming the pad is only needed the first time you use the pads as with conventional foams.











The polish was then worked at.
Spread the polish on the chosen area with light pressure at speed 2. Fast hand movements. Then stepped up in speed to 4 1/2 and increased the pressure with very slow hand movements. About 1 to 1 ½ inches per second. Approximately 2 rotations per second. This was continued though out the set till the polish was fully broken down. No refining was carried out at this stage. The polish worked for a considerable time for a water based product and there was no evidence of any dusting though out.

Results of V36.






































Very slight buffer trails present as expected. Due to no refining and fully working the lubricates.











On to the polish MF pad same machine, priming the pad and working. Except refining was carried out this time. But bring down the speed to 3 with light to no pressure, prior to the lubrication drying out fully. Still no dusting present on the panel.






































Excuse the fluff on the panel. Dam new MF buffing cloth. But the finish is clear and trail free.











Close up on the pad after polishing.











Same polishes. But now with the Hex logic range of pads, on the rotary.
I will hold my hand up here and admit I chose the wrong pads. As in Blue rather than Black. But off we go once again.











Area prepared as before 2500 grit wet flatted and 50/ 50 set up for the rotary.




















Orange pad prepped as before working V36 into the surface and 2 additional drops of polish applied to the surface.











The polish was spread at 600Rpm with fast hand movement. Moving up to 900Rpm for a few more passes. Before working the polish fully at 1250 Rpm. Till it was fully worked. Again no refining was carried out at this stage.




















Few deeper scratches left. But these would have required wet flatting of at least 2000 prior to polishing. But results where still on par as with the DA and MF pads. Possibly slightly less clarity and correction. 10% at the most. Certainly more trails.

But again expected due to lake of refinement. This is where I made the wrong choice of pads due to these findings. Opted for a pad with a little more bite. Problem was it was an open celled pad. So lubrication could only be increased by pressure and couple with the cut of the pad. There was not enough cut left in the polish to reduce the pad marring. Far better choice would have been to use a closed cell pad or start the refining process earlier. While there was a tad not cut left in the polish. But this will hopefully serve members a lesson also. When considering pads and the working of polishes. I could have just re run the test and people would have been none the wiser. But thought it would be a valuable lesson lost. (Users error on my behalf :lol











After V38 and Blue pad.






































It was time to complete the tests on the polishes. So decided to kidnap Jordan from Cg Hq next door for this test. Different user with different techniques and was of working machines. Again Das 6 Pro on an Orange and black pad this time. Primed as before. And worked as follow.

Spread V36 on the orange at speed 2 no pressure, moving up to speed 5 with firm pressure and slow hand movements. Before buffing off and changing to black. Worked as before but refined at speed 3 with light to no pressure.

Before










50/50









Completed and finished area.



















So the findings. V36 /V38 are a very capable product and much as the labelling says. Zero dusting and removes as the labelling says. Pads and polish did play a hand in these findings. The MF pads are only 6mm thick and although they have zero cut. The density of the pads increase the users ability to directly effect the cut and workings of the polish. I do believe this is a major step forward in Da polishing and brings it well within the realms of the rotary when looking at correction. And if I had to base my findings on best to least. It would read
1. Microfibre pads on Da

2. Foam pads on the Da. By a very slight margin 5% at most

3. Foam pads on the rotary. But this was down to me and wrong pad choice. But 10% less in clarity and correction compared to the MF pads.

I hope to revisit the rotary set in the future to clarify these results fully. But until then I eagerly await the V34 and V40 polishes.

Sorry for a long read. But hope this helps a few people hen considering pads and polish and most of all there workings. Paint types used within this test where medium to very hard.

Gordon.​


----------



## DagenhamGeoff

Fantastic right up, been wanting to find out about the MF pads ie where from etc.as for the V38 V36 what can i say, i must admit i did prefer the V36 as it only seemed to need a very minor finish and the hologrammes were very very minor.............briilaint:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Great review , as ive said before chatting to some of the big guns in America they favour correction with this system safely and quicker than foam and its what ive found also using Mequiars system for the last 3 weeks , i can remove more quicker with a DA and microfibre than foam and rotary , i personally didnt believe it but proved myself wrong after lengthy chats with various people.
A great system and safer , pad cleaning is going to be the key as airline is the preferred method to preserve the pads.


----------



## Ian-83

Been wanting to see how both these products work with a DA and if using the microfibre pad over foam pads makes much difference.


----------



## Todd Cooperider

Very nice indeed, and it falls right into place with what I have been doing for some time now. I personally haven't used the rotary for compounding in probably 9 months. Finishing yes, but not compounding. You do have to worry more about pad cleaning, but the cut and finish you get with a safer process far outweighs the regular cleaning in my opinion. Thanks for taking the time and the efforts to put this all together for everybody to learn from!

Regards,
Todd


----------



## caledonia

Agree Marc. I am fortunate as I have a compressor in the unit. Have on occasion lightly brushed over the surface of the MF pads. Even trying washing out. They do not hold a great deal of water so this would probably be my option. Washing and spinning out on the Da. They are not like conventional pads that take flight when free running on that machine. Looking forward to your findings with the Dc3000 system.

Ian applying a MF bonnet over the pads would not serve any purpose in reality, It would still have the foam absorption and again no benefit over a closed cell pad. the MF does not increase the cut on these. It is the density of the backing that comes into play coupled with the abrasives and lubricates on the surface.
Gordon.


----------



## Beau Technique

Interesting and very good levels of correction from the system so far. Was having a chat about this the other day and heard that you had been trialling it to its limit. Looks very capable.


----------



## toni

Very good write-up Gordon!

When would the pads be available separately in the UK?


----------



## nothelle

Excellent review, so are those products similiar to Meguiars DA microfiber correction system?


----------



## Ian-83

caledonia said:


> Ian applying a MF bonnet over the pads would not serve any purpose in reality, It would still have the foam absorption and again no benefit over a closed cell pad. the MF does not increase the cut on these. It is the density of the backing that comes into play coupled with the abrasives and lubricates on the surface.
> Gordon.


I didn't make my post clear I mean it's good to see how these products compare when used with MF pad then with Foam pads. Didn't mean using a MF bonnet over a foam pad. For a beginner to detailing which would you recommend using the V36 and V38 with? MF pads or Foam pads?


----------



## Ronnie

Great writ up Gordon I am really looking forward to getting both my CG and Megs versions to try out. Will have to get a good chat with you about them. How long were the sets and can it be worked for a period of time. Was also wondering like woll does the pad clogg so regular cleaning required? great test sorry I couldn't get over now!


----------



## Mr Face

Great post Gordon, thankyou :thumb: got both now and expect the lucky car to be back soon.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Good write up Gordon.

I got some sent a kit from the US and found them very capable pads, just have not fathomed out how to wash them, I just spur them and put in Ziploc bags.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Are the washing 'problems' limited to washing them whilst correcting a car? So could you, in theory, just buy LOTS of pads, then use them on a car and clean them when back at base easily?

Great review Gordon, very interesting development. It opens up 'easy correction' to quite a vast market though... 

Russ.


----------



## sal329

Great review Gordon, I wonder how the MF pads stack up to the Meguiars MF pads? I have Meguairs MF and the cutting pad works great with Meguiars new D300 and also M105. I would like to see how V36 does vs Meg D300 or M105 or even G Tec P1


----------



## caledonia

toni said:


> Very good write-up Gordon!
> 
> When would the pads be available separately in the UK?


Yes Toni you can purchase these pads from chemical guys uk site I am lead to believe.:thumb:



nothelle said:


> Excellent review, so are those products similiar to Meguiars DA microfiber correction system?


Time will tell on these aspects. Currently awaiting on delivery of both.



Ronnie said:


> Great writ up Gordon I am really looking forward to getting both my CG and Megs versions to try out. Will have to get a good chat with you about them. How long were the sets and can it be worked for a period of time. Was also wondering like woll does the pad clogg so regular cleaning required? great test sorry I couldn't get over now!


Your welcome anytime Ronnie. Hope the good lady is on the mend also:thumb:



RussZS said:


> Are the washing 'problems' limited to washing them whilst correcting a car? So could you, in theory, just buy LOTS of pads, then use them on a car and clean them when back at base easily?
> 
> Great review Gordon, very interesting development. It opens up 'easy correction' to quite a vast market though...
> 
> Russ.


Thanks Russ. Yes there are no reason why you could not purchase a few of the pads and leave cleaning to later. It is still to early to look at the life expectancy of the pads, So far. But as you know nothing wrong with having a few pads in your arsenal.



sal329 said:


> Great review Gordon, I wonder how the MF pads stack up to the Meguiars MF pads? I have Meguairs MF and the cutting pad works great with Meguiars new D300 and also M105. I would like to see how V36 does vs Meg D300 or M105 or even G Tec P1


Thanks Sal. I am currently waiting on the Megs Mf pads and new correctional polishes to arrive with there new machine also. So Look out for a review in the coming weeks. I really quite fancy having a right good with them as they are getting good reviews else where.

Regards Gordon.


----------



## Stomper

Heavenly said:


> Great review , as ive said before chatting to some of the big guns in America they favour correction with this system safely and quicker than foam and its what ive found also using Mequiars system for the last 3 weeks , i can remove more quicker with a DA and microfibre than foam and rotary , i personally didnt believe it but proved myself wrong after lengthy chats with various people.
> *A great system and safer , pad cleaning is going to be the key as airline is the preferred method to preserve the pads.*




Hi there , I'm pretty new to this and this is the first time i have heard of this . Is it good for foam pads too or just the MF ones .
Please forgive my ignorance.
Mark


----------



## CraigQQ

great review gordon..

quick question..
i worked v36 with average to light pressure(about 5lbs would be a guesstimate) and a yellow hex pad on a rotary(3m) on ford paint.

it required 2 hits to remove 4000 mirka haze... 

but i worked on a top speed of 1500-1600 as i would with 3m..
do you think the polish dried too quick and thats why i needed two hits (i see your working at 1250)


----------



## Steve Burnett

When/Where can you get CG V36 & V38?


----------



## ginge7289

try carwashnwax


----------



## Crispo

Yeah, ordered mine from carwashnwax last week


----------



## Black Widow

Very nice and user friendly polishes. The cut is a real step forward compared to the Paint Correction series.


----------



## Steve Burnett

I know this is slightly off topic but is there any difference between the CG microfibre and Meguires Microfibre pads?
I've seen the Meguires with CG V36 in action and was very impressed.


----------



## Steve Burnett

anyone?


----------

